# Streamripping- HOWTO, neue Version

## Ulli Ivens

Es gibt eine neue Version von meinen Streamripping- HOWTO`s . Ihr findet es wie immer auf meinem Server:

http://spookyshome.homelinux.org/streamripping-HOWTO.html

Die Erweiterungen betreffen Gentoo Linux ( ebuilds für die neue streamtuner Version und sämtliche Verfügbare Plugins )  und außerdem natürlich Anpassung an die neueste Version 0.9.0 ( Recordbutton .... ) 

Viel Spass

PS:

Nochmal die Bitte an die Gentoo-Profis: 

Schaut euch bitte mal die ebuild scripte an und sagt mir was ich daran besser machen kann und gebt mir mal ein wenig feedback. Installieren lassen die sich auf jeden Fall aber es gibt bestimmt noch Tipps und Kniffe im Umgang mit diesen Dingern !  :Wink:  !

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Ab sofort findet ihr meine Howtos unter http://howto.linux-hardware-shop.de/

----------

## Gekko

Hallo Ulli Ivens!

Ich hab mir das Howto mal angeguckt, klingt alles ziemlich einleuchtend und ich werds bei Zeiten auch mal durchtesten, allerdings kann ich bei dem Howto keine Bilder sehen.

Kannst Du das mal checken?

LG, Gekko

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Habe ich auch schon gesehen... muss ich beizeiten mal checken. Hoffentlich habe ich die Screenshots nicht aus versehen gelöscht  :Sad: 

Mfg Ulli

----------

## EliasP

Konnte mir die ebuilds jetzt nicht ansehen (404), aber was die häufigsten Fehler bei ebuilds sind, ist hier schön aufgeführt.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~liquidx/ebuildmistakes.html

Grüße

Elias P.

----------

